# Georgia



## usma98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Greetings brothers. I hail from Mosier Valley Lodge #103, PHA, Fort Worth. I will be in Georgia for a week in the Augusta area. Trying to visit a lodge while I am there. Anyone have any contacts of brothers in that area?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bupton52 (Jul 25, 2013)

usma98 said:


> Greetings brothers. I hail from Mosier Valley Lodge #103, PHA, Fort Worth. I will be in Georgia for a week in the Augusta area. Trying to visit a lodge while I am there. Anyone have any contacts of brothers in that area?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Post this in the Prince Hall Masons of America page on facebook if you have access. There are many from Georgia in there.


----------



## usma98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you so much!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

